

Corroborating the Android Platform Dashboards - krschultz
http://www.doubleencore.com/2013/09/android-user-data/

======
krschultz
I really appreciate sharing this kind of data, there is a massive amount of
mis-information about the current Android device landscape. Google's #s are
actually quite underselling the average active users' device API level.
DoubleEncore's numbers show roughly 15% Gingerbread, my own experience is
around 5-10% Gingerbread. Anything before Gingerbread is not relevant. I am
working with enterprise clients, so that might be a best case scenario. I have
never seen a client with company bought Gingerbread phones, so those
Gingerbread users are from "Bring Your Own Device" companies.

If you are making a general purpose app, you might have to deal with a higher
% of Gingerbread users today. My gut feeling is that we are 6-12 months away
from being able to make ICS the minimum for most apps.

The difference between 15% and 1-2% still means that I have to support
Gingerbread today, but I spend a lot more time finding ways to take advantage
of Jelly Bean than figuring out how to backport to Gingerbread. Skate where
the puck is going.

